# 5 phase machine



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Is this real, photoshop, or a typo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Is this real, photoshop, or a typo


Sure it is...:laughing:


http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/logi....org%2Fxpls%2Fabs_all.jsp%3Farnumber%3D939316


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

5 phase stepper motor? That's real.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

The question is........: Are YOU real Cletus?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pharon said:


> 5 phase stepper motor? That's real.


Haa.....I was going to say that but it looks like a tag for the entire machine and the 60hz wouldn't fit.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its as real as the Cletis on this forum. I missed this guy


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It's also possible that the manufacturer doesn't have a good understanding of English, and the PH is actually HP.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

5 phase stepper motor. Yes, it's real.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

micromind said:


> It's also possible that the manufacturer doesn't have a good understanding of English, and the PH is actually HP.


As you can see, they also made a mistake on the machine weight. Everyone but the U.S. uses KW, instead of HP.
It must be a large machine to weigh that much.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

5 powerful horses


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*coming soon*

Search 5 phase power on the web, they are coming out with a 5 phase induction motor. that machine looks old and I agree it should be HP instead of PH


----------

